# Feeding- always hungry puppy



## Jakub (Dec 26, 2020)

Our Puppy Arya is 8.5 weeks, we feed her 3 times a day; around 7-8 AM, noon and 4:30-5:30 PM. She is eating the kibble recommended by breeder, we give her 1/2 cup each time. She literally swallows it, no chewing at all. I recently started adding warm water to her kibble half an hour before feeding so she gets some softer food into her stomach. Are we feeding her enough? She seems to be always hungry and running around her bowls and place where we store her food, looking for something to eat. She is not very skinny, but seems to grow every day. What is the correct amount for 8-9-10 weeks old puppies?


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

there is no one size fits all, especially with pups. if she seems really hungry, try to add little more and if you don`t see upset stomach or sudden fat building then it should be fine. you can also do some hand feeding combined with short training sessions, using the kibble.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

My puppy was the same way at that age. I upped his ration to 2 cups a day and increased it 1/4 cup every week. By the time he was 12 weeks he was getting 3 cups a day and I have kept him there for the last two weeks. He shows no sign of being overweight. Also, like your pup, he practicaly inhaled his food so I got him a "slow feeder" bowl.


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

With Aly now being 10 wks old, living in Upstate NY in the winter and her loving to be outside (me, too!), I find her ALWAYS hungry! I pretty much feed her as much as she'll eat (a lot, out of my hand during training). I'm glad to see she's lost some of her ribbiness and filled out. She's not anywhere near overweight... but healthy as a horse.

All that said, every critter is different. Their metabolism, their environment and their activity level. My feeling is: when they are growing pups, it's better to error on a little over feeding! Ensure they have the protein they need!


----------



## Dori Lepotica (Jan 19, 2021)

hi all, i also wrote on the other group as well, my Vizsla is almost 4 months old, we are feeding her with Acana food, giving around 210 gr per day plus treats split in 4 meals. she eats everything wo chewing in a second, so we are adding a bit water. For standard growth charts, she is way underweight - she has only 7.1kg, but the vet says she is fine and to give her as said on the package, not more but i'm afraid that she is quite underweight. is there any risk if I give her more food, and how to know if it's enough for her? thank you!


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Dori Lepotica said:


> hi all, i also wrote on the other group as well, my Vizsla is almost 4 months old, we are feeding her with Acana food, giving around 210 gr per day plus treats split in 4 meals. she eats everything wo chewing in a second, so we are adding a bit water. For standard growth charts, she is way underweight - she has only 7.1kg, but the vet says she is fine and to give her as said on the package, not more but i'm afraid that she is quite underweight. is there any risk if I give her more food, and how to know if it's enough for her? thank you!


What is her "Body Condition Score"?



https://wsava.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/Body-Condition-Score-Dog.pdf


----------



## Jakub (Dec 26, 2020)

Cavedog said:


> What is her "Body Condition Score"?
> 
> 
> 
> https://wsava.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/Body-Condition-Score-Dog.pdf


Thats a good and simple assessment!
I would say our girl was too thin when we got her from the breeder, now she is looking much better, as in the center picture. To get her “fatten up” a bit we increased the quantity from half cup a day to 3/4 of a cup when she was 8 weeks, during next 2 weeks she doubled in size and is not so scary thin looking anymore. She eats 3 times a day and still seems to be hungry at least an 1-1.5 hours before feedings. We feed her breeder recommended Life Abundance All Stages dog food. I am thinking of switching to something I can pick up in my local store as this is an online only food and nobody seems that know it.


----------



## Yazz4 (Jan 19, 2021)

Our pup is 16 weeks old and is currently at 3 cups a day, spread out (7am, 12pm, 5pm). We feed him Purina Proplan focus (chicken & rice formula). He also always seems hungry so we give him different chewy treats to keep busy with. He is very active so I guess that's where his energy goes. He is currently 25lb and that's ok weight per his vet. I've been reading recently about damage that can be done to dogs joints/bones if overfeeding so we are really staying on track to not give in to "puppy eyes". Keeping treats at minimum too - prefer to give him bits of apple or tangerines as a reward to keep calories in check..


----------



## Dori Lepotica (Jan 19, 2021)

Cavedog said:


> What is her "Body Condition Score"?
> 
> 
> 
> https://wsava.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/Body-Condition-Score-Dog.pdf


hi, she is definitely 3 - we now increased from 210 gr to around 280 gr but she had loose stool yesterday - i read that this can be consequence of overfeeding, as acana food we use is highly palatable


----------

